# Bahamas and Bermuda



## Judy (Aug 7, 2005)

Where do posts regarding the Bahamas and Bermuda belong?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 7, 2005)

Bahamas - Caribbean forum. (Yes, I know. The Bahamas are in the Atlantic.)

Bermuda - You'll find most timeshare-related posts in the Caribbean forum, even though Bermuda is in the Atlantic. Otherwise, the Travel forum might be best.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 7, 2005)

The bbs just follows the areas set up in the TUG Reviews for consistency.  Agreed that they are not always the best.


----------



## Judy (Aug 7, 2005)

Maybe the name of the Caribbean forum should be changed to something like "Caribbean and Atlantic Islands"


----------

